# Chinese Cleaver - CCK Small or ZWILLING J.A. Henckels



## trynix (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I've been reading alot on this forum, and very motivated to up my game when it comes to home cooking.

I had a question regarding a starter Chinese cleaver, and am comparing the CCK Small Cleaver and Zwilling J.A. Henckels. They are both priced at $79.95, hence would appreciate any experience or input on which of the two to go for.

Thank you!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think if you get a fat lousy stainless cleaver it will turn you off on cleavers.

This is one of my top 3 used knives and by far the cheapest. If you can clean and dry your knife after cutting it is worth a try.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...table-Multifunctional-Knives/32613177477.html


----------



## trynix (Oct 17, 2018)

millionsknives said:


> I think if you get a fat lousy stainless cleaver it will turn you off on cleavers.
> 
> This is one of my top 3 used knives and by far the cheapest. If you can clean and dry your knife after cutting it is worth a try.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...table-Multifunctional-Knives/32613177477.html


Dear millionsknives,

Thank you so much for your response and the link! This'd be a great starter knife for me 

In terms of caring for it, any special tips? Should I apply mineral oil (or as some suggest, vaseline) whenever I store it?
Also how do you store your knives - on a magnetic strip on the wall, or some holder?

Thanks again.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Use the knife regularly. After use rinse with HOT water, dry. Do this ASAP when you are done cutting. It should build a patina in no time and become less reactive. I don't oil knives I use regularly, only for long term storage.

If you do see rust starting hit it with some 3000 grit wet/dry sandpaper.

For storage.. it's such a wide blade that it is hard to pull it off my magnetic wall rack.

-I keep it in a custom block for cleavers. https://cheftalk.com/threads/custom-knife-block.89847/#post-540670
-You can also just get a knife guard and keep it in a drawer. 
-Or a cleaver stand? I'm not recommending this, just to show https://www.chefknivestogo.com/weclst.html . You can make something like that yourself for $2 or free if you have scrap wood.


----------



## Jason Drückenmiller (Oct 3, 2018)

trynix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been reading alot on this forum, and very motivated to up my game when it comes to home cooking.
> 
> ...


One thing with Chinese cleavers ( I have four) what is it's purpose....most of them are used for veg.....but if you get a heavy cleaver then you can go through bones etc.....I love my heavy cleaver by CCK but I use a nakiri for veg (total personal preference)


----------

